
Trump’s Blocking People from Twitter Violates First Amendment, EFF Tells Court - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/trumps-blocking-people-his-twitter-account-violates-first-amendment-eff-tells-court
======
mankash666
I find myself agreeing with the EFF 99% of the time. This, is different. For
an organization propagating complex tools & tricks to combat nation-state
censorship, turning on "incognito" mode to bypass Trump's account blockade
shouldn't come as too much of a surprise.

Which leads me to believe this whole debacle to be political. Just like the
SJW who deactivated his Twitter, some EFF employee disagrees with Trump and is
using the org to show it.

Just stick to real work EFF - like preventing FCC from overturning net
neutrality. And maybe peer-review wise use of the limited budget at your
disposal instead of wasting it on this kind of piffle

------
joeblow9999
The EFF has been going off the rails lately...

